# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  1 Time Airline

## Mike C

So 1Time has stopped all flights as from 15h00 today.  They have gone bankrupt.

I am only one of the many who have prebooked flights with them.  

What happens now?  Is the money just gone?  Surely they have a responsibility to (at the least) inform their customers that they were cancelling flights.

Some people had even booked flights as late as this morning.  Does the consumer protection act have anything to say about this?

----------


## Blurock

Mike, if you paid with your credit card, you may just happen to have some kind of travel insurance. Find out from your bank if you have a claim. 

I also have pre-booked tickets, but fortunately opted to go back to Kulula in spite of poor service the last time I used them. Much of this is due to higher fuel costs, but ACSA also played a role. They made flying much more expensive with higher tariffs and taxes and put the whole industry at risk. :Mad:

----------


## Chrisjan B

On another note, if the taxpayer did not keep SAA afloat most possibly 1time would still have been in business..
It makes me so the hell in...
Will kulula be next? I hope not, I'll rather walk than fly SAA... ( thieves and robbers)

----------


## Mike C

If you have paid by credit card for tickets you can apparently claim the money back from the bank that issued the credit card.   
There is a bit about it in Sunday's news paper.   It is called CHARGE IT BACK..   
For Nedbank dial   0860 555111,   ABSA  0861 462273   FNB  087 5751111   STANDARD BANK   email  disputes@standardbank.co.za 

Will give my bank a call today.

----------


## Pap_sak

You now have debit "credit" cards - ie can do everything a credit card can, but you need to have cash in the bank. Are they treated as "normal" credit cards?

Actually found this on capitec,s site:

Go cashless worldwide with the new Global One card, a debit MasterCard®. You can buy everything from a cup of coffee or petrol to movie tickets and overseas holidays at *zero transaction fees!* Simply swipe your Global One card at card machines to pay for your shopping, accounts and petrol or use it to shop online and place telephone or mail orders.

That means as a retailer I'll be paying the higher fees VS. debt cards (3.25% vs 1.75%) grrrrr

----------


## Justloadit

There is never a free lunch.

----------


## Mike C

Received an email from ABSA Credit Card Division on the weekend saying that my 1Time claim has been credited to my account!

Just need to see my statement now to make me very happy.

----------


## wynn

And now we need to force Mango to fly to East London because 1time used to service us and Mango did not.
I feel my taxes baled out SAA so now they have to come to the party

----------


## Mike C

Good News!

I have just received my Credit Card statement and the money I spent on the 1 Time tickets has been refunded.  Well done ABSA bank!

----------


## wynn

And a little good news for EL Kalula are starting two flights a day JHB to and from EL in March 2013

----------


## Dave A

From Standard Bank's website:




> *Refunds on 1time tickets*
> 
> Anyone who used a Standard Bank Cheque or credit card to pay for 1time air tickets may apply to us to arrange a refund of money taken off their accounts for these amounts.

----------

